# Getting an A1 Motorcycle License in Barcelona/Catalunya



## GreenGreen88 (Apr 22, 2016)

So I cannot get any clear information on getting an A1 moto license in Barcelona.

I stopped by a RAC once and they told me that it is possible to take the test in English. I cannot find any english teachers for this in Barcelona. 

I am at a B2 level of Spanish and am very comfortable conversationally but it still makes me nervous to do the classes in Spanish. I feel I would get lost and its something you need to study in order to know inside and out.

Does anyone have experience getting this license in Catalunya? 

Thanks!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

GreenGreen88 said:


> So I cannot get any clear information on getting an A1 moto license in Barcelona.
> 
> I stopped by a RAC once and they told me that it is possible to take the test in English. I cannot find any english teachers for this in Barcelona.
> 
> ...


AFAIK it's possible to take the written test for a full driving licence in English - but not a moto test.

Both the written & practical tests for a moto are in Spanish. With a B2 level you'll have no problem at all! I know people with very rudimentary Spanish who have passed. They didn't need much more than _left, right, stop & go_

The written test is multiple choice & you can practice online. Just go to the nearest driving school & they'll explain everything.


----------

